# Bika para ciudad



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola,

Quiero una bici "de ciudad" para poder ir y regresar al trabajo. La cosa es que la bici se queda en el estacionamiento todo el día, y a la intemperie (y sin demasiada seguridad), demasiado para mi MTB y mis nervios.

Inicialmente pensé en algo local, como Mercurio o Alubike, pero ambas marcas tienen tamaño fijo (16") para las bicis urbanas. Regularmente uso 19" y la prueba de la Mercurio me dejó insatisfecho por ese detalle.

Estoy viendo otras marcas que si tengan tamaños, por ahora me llama la atención algo como esta de Fuji:

Fuji Bikes | LIFESTYLE SERIES | COMMUTER HYBRID | CROSSTOWN 2.0

Que con unas cuantas modificaciones me pudiera servir. Básicamente necesito algo como: llantas gruesas para que sean cómodas (por eso no busco algo como una de ruta), salpicaderas, protector de cadena, asiento de panadero, pedales de plataforma de goma para zapato de vestir, un manubrio alto en relación con el asiento y como no, una canastita o plataforma para colocar mi mochila con el lunch!

¿Tienen algo en mente que sea funcional y no tan caro? Sin ser bici de "mai"  Espero ver si santa o los reyes magos visitan mi casa...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

No has visto las Kona? no sé cuánto salga una de estas: konaworld.com/asphalt_simplicity.cfm?content=minute pero creo que habría que adaptarle menos cosas y se ve bastante buena.
trae tijera rigida (la suspe de una pulgada que trae la fuji no creo que sirva de mucho) y ya viene con salpicaderas.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Lo que sea, pegale unas calcas de bimex o magistroni, que no se vea muy llamativa y a darle! 

Seguiré esto con interés, cada vez me late mas irme en bika al trabajo. Estoy pensando en fabricarme un cuadrito de bamboo con CF, a ver que sale...


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

La MinUte de Kona no se ve nada mal, frenos de disco y hasta la patita para sostenerla, pero USD$800 es más de lo que pretendo pagar por una bici con este fin :-(

Ayer vi en catálogo las Giant Via que también se ven bonitas, aunque esas andaban sobre los USD$600. Fuera de las alforjas y los frenos de disco, no veo que pague los USD$200 de diferencia.
Via 1 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


JackStephen said:


> Lo que sea, pegale unas calcas de bimex o magistroni, que no se vea muy llamativa y a darle!
> 
> Seguiré esto con interés, cada vez me late mas irme en bika al trabajo. Estoy pensando en fabricarme un cuadrito de bamboo con CF, a ver que sale...


Cierto, la verdad es que a diferencia de mi MTB, el look de esta bici me tiene sin demasiado cuidado, estoy buscando más precio y funcionalidad que look. Donde en mi MTB reina la funcionalidad y el look


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

puedes meter una foldie a tu oficina?... es una opción y los rangos de precio te dan para todo

yo puse mi trek 4500 a trabajar de commuter con algunas modificaciones...si no quieres gastar mucho, yo me iría con una 26er usada y la modificaría para incluir las cosas que quieres

lo has hecho antes?....de cuantos kms seria tu rodada? hay muchas cosas que podrían afectar tu selección...por la opción de pedales que buscas y lo de los zapatos de vestir, se me hace que no debe ser muy larga la rodada.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Coincido con martinsillo. Yo uso una GT Avalanche 2005 ligeramente modificada (con salpicaderas, llantas MTB pero mas de calle y una parrilla) como bici de transporte diario (lo siento no tengo fotos y no estoy en México ahora). Creo que lo que más te conviene es armarla tu, empezando por un buen cuadro (Trek, GT, Fuji, etc..) y luego poniendole los componentes y accesorios que mencionas a tu gusto. Una usada en mercado libre sería una opoción. GT, Trek y Spesh creo que son de las marcas con mas tallas y medidas de cuadros, pero la gente regularmente no las sabe o no las pone en sus anuncios para venta de bicis usadas.

Interesante tread. Ojalá que otros pongan fotos de sus bicis de transporte diario y comenten al respecto.
Saludos,


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Cuando decidi dar este mismo paso comenze por una Trek 7100 FX, la que use por aprox año, mi siguiente commuter fue una Spec Sirrus -completamente rigida- para la ciudad te das cuenta que al usar llantas relativamente gordas (30mm+ ) la suspension es totalmente innecesaria. 

De ahi me pase a una Kona Jake the Snake, despues volvi a una Sirrus en el 2007 y de esta me llego la locura de las singlespeed. Estas tambien son ideales en ciertas condiciones por la simpleza de operacion y el reducido mantenimiento y piezas a reparar las hacen magnificas commuters. Algunas admiten llantas gordas y traen ojales para montarles parrillas y aditamentos.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

spinerguy said:


> Cuando decidi dar este mismo paso comenze por una Trek 7100 FX, la que use por aprox año, mi siguiente commuter fue una Spec Sirrus -completamente rigida- para la ciudad te das cuenta que al usar llantas relativamente gordas (30mm+ ) la suspension es totalmente innecesaria.
> 
> De ahi me pase a una Kona Jake the Snake, despues volvi a una Sirrus en el 2007 y de esta me llego la locura de las singlespeed. Estas tambien son ideales en ciertas condiciones por la simpleza de operacion y el reducido mantenimiento y piezas a reparar las hacen magnificas commuters. Algunas admiten llantas gordas y traen ojales para montarles parrillas y aditamentos.


Hmmm...interesante: ¿Alguien sabe si existe algo así como un manual para Dummies para convertir una bici de montaña cualquiera en una single-speed? y otra pregunta: ¿Que será mejor para una commuter, una single-speed o una 1x9 o 1x10? Se me esta antojando hacer algo así con mi cuadro GT y usar el monton de partes y refacciones que siempre tiene uno ahí arrumbadas.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Serengetijack said:


> Hmmm...interesante: ¿Alguien sabe si existe algo así como un manual para Dummies para convertir una bici de montaña cualquiera en una single-speed?


Es muy sencillo Jack.

Enfrente, 
opcion 1-solo necesitas quitarle las estrellas grande y chica. Y dejar la de enmedio
opcion 2-o comprar una estrella plana (sin rampas). Es lo mas recomendado. entre 32 y 36 es mi recomendacion. Y de preferencia de 1/8

en las 2 opciones, tendras que comprar un juego de tornillos cortos (los que traes seguramente son para ensandwichar 2 estrellas

Atras
op1-compras un cog (estrella) entre 15 y 20 Tdependiendo del jamon que se cargue. Y de preferencia de 1/8
op2-desarmas tu cassette y dejas una estrella para ese uso

cadena
op1- usas la que tienes, nomas la recortas
op2-compras una cadena de single speed (BMX o pista),de preferencia de 1/8

cassette
para llenar el espacio del cassette hay que comprar espaciadores, de varios espesores, para jugar con el alineamiento de la cadena

tension de la cadena
Aqui es donde esta el chiste.

si tu cuadro tiene los drops normales de MTB o ruta. Necesitas un aditamento que se llama chain tensioner. Ese hay que comprarlo. O puedes usar tu desviador trasero, con un pedazito de cable, para mantenerlo en la posicion centrada

si tu cuadro tiene los drops como las bicicletas de pista o las de MTB de las viejas o tipo BMX, pues ya la hiciste, porque ahi no compras nada, solo jalas la llanta, tensas la cadena y la aprietas. Y ya

hay unas companias que venden el kit, que trae un par de estrellas traseras, espaciadores y algunas van con o sin el tensionador de cadena.

Yo converti esta bici. ahi no se nota, pero como ves no tiene shifters. Una pintadita y quedo re bien. Y fue asi, como dices. Con puras cosas que andaban por ahi olvidadas


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Es muy sencillo Jack.


Gracias ricky! Aunque no se lee tan sencillo en realidad (bueno para bikers no tan "mecanicos" como yo al menos!, jeje). Le hago algo a la mecánica de bicis pero cosas muy básicas: nunca he quitado un bb por ejemplo. Para ese tipo de cosas, prefiero llevar la bici al taller. Pero, bueno, chance y me aviente a hacerlo.
¿Cuales son los drops?
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> ¿Cuales son los drops?
> Saludos


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serengetijack ,

Seguramente se refiere a los Rear Dropouts , mejor conocidos en el ambiente cletero como punteras , la parte final del marco donde encaja el eje trasero y donde normalmente se atornilla el hanger.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, gracias lastbiker. Perdón por secuestrar el tread un ratito!


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

the last
Seguramente se refiere a los Rear Dropouts said:


> Correcto, los "drops" son los clásicos manubrios ruteros.
> 
> Los kits, son la manera mas sencilla de atacar pues ya traen todas las piezas que necesitas. Performance tiene uno muy bueno por $30 dlls.
> 
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

eso, eso, eso .. las punteras vaya

si ya se, culpable de hacer un desman del español, cuando se me mezcla con el ingles y luego terminas no usando ni uno, ni otro.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola,
Feliz navidad y año nuevo para la banda!

Estuve haciendo alguna investigación al respecto y cambié ligeramente lo que busco, que en términos comerciales quiere decir que busco mas una bici híbrida en lugar de las urbanas. Esto por comentarios donde dicen que si lo que quieres es llegar con cierta agilidad y no solamente la comodidad la hibrida es mejor opción.

En general mi recorrido es como de 4-5Kms en cada sentido. 100% sobre asfalto, casi, casi plano. No estoy en la idea de armar una bici usada porque no tengo piezas para reutilizar y me consta que armar una bici por piezas es la manera más cara de armar una bici si todas las piezas serán compradas, por eso es que sigo en la búsqueda de algo ya pre-armado.

Ahora tengo 3 bicis que me llenan el ojo. Aunque la Raleigh se sale mucho del presupuesto, me gusta porque tiene frenos de disco, la transmisión rara -sin desviador trasero y que se pueden hacer cambios mientras estás detenido- y hasta su lamparita con generador integrado. En realidad esta bici me encanta, solo el precio hace que me le resista (USD$920 aprox.).

Raleigh Bicycles Detour City Sport DLX
Allant - Trek Bicycle
Escape City (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Las tres son modelos en aluminio (en post anteriores puse unas en chromoly y creo que SS), con cambios, cubren lo que busco y personalmente creo que la que tiene más posibilidades es la giant, aunque mi consciente me hace ver que es la más parecida a una MTB de las tres y por eso también me le resisto. La trek es la de look más retro y por comentarios en la red, dicen que es relativamente pesada, pero dado que ninguno de los tres sitios especifica los pesos y los componentes son relativamente similares, asumo que las diferencias de peso entre ellas serán triviales. Tanto la Giant como la Trek traen un precio de lista US de poco menos de USD$600.

Sigan dejando ver comentarios, espero que este post sea útil para todos aquellos que comentan tener una inquietud similar.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Hola,
> 
> En general mi recorrido es como de 4-5Kms en cada sentido. 100% sobre asfalto, casi, casi plano.
> 
> Sigan dejando ver comentarios, espero que este post sea útil para todos aquellos que comentan tener una inquietud similar.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo no tengo una inquietud similar sin embargo si me parece muy interesante los comentarios sobre este tipo de bicis.

Ahora bien , en mi muy particular punto de vista para recorrer de 4 a 5 kilómetros de distancia rumbo al trabajo y al revés volteado es mejor ir caminando de ida y trotando o corriendo de regreso .

Caminar es un ejercicio muy completo y no se requiere de gran inversión , unos buenos zapatos y ya, 4 o 5 kms,. significan 40 o 50 minutos de ejercicio muy bueno para llegar al trabajo , caminar a paso rápido es un excelente ejercicio para quema de calorías sin gran esfuerzo y comparado con rodar en bici 5 kms en plano la caminata es un ejercicio mas completo y que a la larga puede dar mejores resultados .

Para que no se vaya alguien a ir con la finta , no estoy diciendo que caminar sea mejor que andar en bici , estoy diciendo que caminar 4 o 5 kilómetros a paso rápido es mas efectivo que rodar en plano la misma distancia en una bici a un paso de entre 15 a 20 kms/hr.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

voy a tener que coincidir un poco aquí ( un poco eh!) con "el ultimo bicicleteador"

y para muestra.... mis días de commuting del año...comencé el 2011 con 3 meses de ir a la chamba todos los días sin falta...no falte un día, lo juro...... ¿pero como termino mi año?...3 meses de no ir un solo día.... por que?

la principal razón...o excusa que tengo  jejeje es esta bici:


con la llegada de la BaroneSS a la casa...llegaron las rodadas de no menos de 50 km los fines de semana (y el adiós a la montaña también, sacrilegio lo se....pero ese es otro tema)... lo cierto es que luego de las largas rodadas, me di cuenta que me entraba una gueva (así se dice aquí no? ) de pararme hora y media mas temprano para ir a la oficina, y todo lo que implica: arreglar la ropa, llegar, bañarte etc etc. por unos míseros 7 km (en cada sentido)...entro a las 7:30 am a la ofic y salgo a las 6 pm (cuando salgo temprano) así que mis rodadas entre semana son prácticamente imposibles.

ya con el tema del mago...

4 a 5 kms los rodaria con cualquier bici que tenga y un backpack...no puedes llevar tus bicis por el tema de la seguridad...una usada y ya estas.

ya se, ya se.... no quieres usada...bueno aqui van unas opciones:

si eres talla M, con estas estas hecho:
Novara E.T.A. Bike - 2011 - Free Shipping at REI.com

algo mas rudo:
Cannondale Bad Boy 9 Bike - 2012 at REI.com

algo mas roadie:
TORKER BICYCLES / COMMUTE / RECREATION / 2012 INTERURBAN

pero pensandolo bien, dices "casi, casi plano"... SS my friend:

Raleigh Bicycles Back Alley

Novara Buzz One Bike - 2012 at REI.com

Amazon.com: Dahon Speed Uno Folding Bike (Shadow): Sports & Outdoors

y paro de contar...si sigo te pongo todas las marcas, modelos y colores....por 5 km... y te lo dice alguien con casi 3 años de commuter...no te la pienses tanto...agarra la que mas te guste y a darle.


----------

